# Cottonwood fly problem



## ldaley (May 10, 2006)

I have a couple of Eastern Cottonwoods. They seem to have a lot of "fly" like insects. We have put up fly traps and they fill quickly but we want to get rid of them completely. I have no idea what they are and would like some help getting rid of them.


----------

